# Amazon Flex choosing delivery region



## Honeyeater (Sep 29, 2020)

How granular are the delivery regions, can they be chosen by post code, or is it a fixed km radius from the depot

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cil (Dec 27, 2018)

Uber Flex? 😅


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Honeyeater said:


> How granular are the delivery regions, can they be chosen by post code, or is it a fixed km radius from the depot
> 
> Thanks in advance


@Subaru_X should be able to answer this.


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

Honeyeater said:


> How granular are the delivery regions, can they be chosen by post code, or is it a fixed km radius from the depot
> 
> Thanks in advance


One of the Amazon station managers told me once that the limit for Flex delivery is 22km from a station.


----------

